# KoWaKü nach Maß! Vom Arctic Freezer Hybrid II zur H110 | R9 290



## R1t4l1n (4. Dezember 2014)

*KoWaKü nach Maß! Vom Arctic Freezer Hybrid II zur H110 | R9 290*

Hallo liebes Forum, dies ist mein erstes Theam hier! Lob und Kritik sind sehr willkommen.

Es war einmal eine Gigabyte R9 290 Windforce 3X OC, die hatte in meinem neuen Rechner Platz gefunden. Leider war der Airflow im kleinen Gehäuse suboptimal und die Temperaturen unerträglich. Da kam der Arctic Accellero Hybrid II wie gerufen und nahm seinen Platz ein, die Temperaturen bewegten sich in die richtige Richtung.
Leider stieß ich dann im Forum auf den R9 290 Series Overclocking Thread und gab der Karte die Sporen.  Jenseits der 1170MHz konnte der 120er Radiator trotz zweier Lüfter die Abwärme nicht mehr bändigen und etwas Großes,  ja etwas Gewaltiges musste her.. Doch die Preise für echte Wasserkühlung schreckten mich ab, ganz besonders da ich schon Geld in den Hybrid II investiert hatte.

Als ich über die Corsair H110 stolperte, auch hergestellt von Asetek entging mir nicht, dass die Pumpen/Kühlereinheit der beiden identisch aussahen. Da müsste doch ein tausch möglich sein.. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Beide haben 12 Schrauben auf dem äußeren Radius, nur beim Hybrid II halten diese noch das Montageblech.

Mit etwas Glück könnte man diese doch lösen, die GPU-spezifische Halterung sowie die dazugehörigen Schrauben demontieren und vice versa wieder montieren.

Also die H110 bestellt und ein schönes neues Gehäuse obendrein.

Nach dem Auspacken habe ich, ahnend, dass diese Schrauben die Pumpe abdichten, Deckel und Kupferplatte vorsichtig mit Schraubklemmen fixiert! und den Radiator tiefer als die Pumpe gelegt. Ansonsten könnte es tropfen.

Dann die Schrauben rundherum gelöst, das Halteblech des Hybrid II mitsamt der längereren Schrauben entfernt und habe es an der H110 angebracht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nach dem Tausch der beiden ging es an den Einbau. Auf der GPU kein Problem, nur die kürzeren Schläuche könnten bei großen Gehäusen Probleme machen, also vorher ausmessen. Da ich jedoch den 120er Radi zur CPU Kühlung nutzen wolte musste er an seinen Platz gefrimelt werden wozu eine der Schrauben der Halterung ihren Plastikmantel los wurde.

Das Ergebnis ist überragend und hat mich überrascht.

Hier eine Übersicht der Temperaturverläufe:

Kühler                                    |Lüfter                         | Drehzahl                   [MHz] | Core-Temp                     [°C] | VRM 1 Temp      [°C]
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Windforce 3X                           3x 90mm                     1040                                                    93                                                 97
Hybrid II (120mm)               2x 120mm                    1175                                                    86                                                 81
H110 (280mm)                      2x 140mm                    1175                                                    56                                                 77

Damit ist der Hybrid II 8,2% kühler und die H110 66% kühler als der Windforce!
Mit etwas Bastelarbeit und Vorsicht ein super Ergebnis.

Die VRMs sind noch nicht richtig gekühlt aber kommen auch noch bald dran. 

Hier noch ein paar Bilder wie es ist und vorher noch der Hinweis:

DIES IST NUR MEIN ERFAHRUNGSBERICHT! ICH DENKE MIT DER GARANTIE IST ES VORBEI! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## R1t4l1n (4. Dezember 2014)

*AW: KoWaKü nach Maß! Vom Arctic Freezer Hybrid II zur H110 | R9 290*

-- Platzhalter --


----------



## Knabinho (5. Dezember 2014)

*AW: KoWaKü nach Maß! Vom Arctic Freezer Hybrid II zur H110 | R9 290*

Hat die H110 nicht einen 280er Radiator?
Ansonsten echt ne feine Sache von den Temps her. 
Ich habe zwei Sapphire 290 @ Hybrid II und die obere Karte wird maximal 81° heiß. Scheint wohl am besseren Airflow zu liegen.


----------



## R1t4l1n (10. Dezember 2014)

*AW: KoWaKü nach Maß! Vom Arctic Freezer Hybrid II zur H110 | R9 290*

Ja habs geändert. 

Geht doch in Ordnung, vor allem für zwei! Wie schnell laufen deine?


----------

